# Moonlander and rear racks



## 1spd1way (Jun 30, 2006)

I am getting my Moonie back from the shop tomorrow and want to fit a surly nice rack to the rear.
Has anyone done this?
Is there another rear rack option out there?


----------



## SeaHag (Jul 14, 2011)

This is the one I have bookmarked at amazon.com: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00S2QYNI4/_encoding=UTF8?coliid=I30H51R25WNTUG&colid=1P6QMKSTTG0R1&psc=0

I haven't bought it yet, as I intend to get it when I finally get around to doing some bike-packing with my LURCH...which is a rip off/clone of the Moonlander.


----------



## Volsung (Nov 24, 2011)

Old Man Mountain made a custom rack for me back in 2011 when I got my Moonlander.


----------



## MikeTowpathTraveler (Aug 12, 2015)

I don't have a Moonlander, but I did fit the Surly Nice Rear rack to both the front and rear of my Specialized Fatboy. Unlike your Moonlander, the Fatboy is pretty spare on rack attachment points on the front fork. So I wound up replacing the carbon fiber front fork for a Fatboy SE aluminum fork and had riv nuts/threaded inserts installed for the front rack. I love these racks; they are pretty tough and durable.


----------



## Thor29 (May 12, 2005)

Surly has a chart for what racks fit what bikes. Their front and rear racks don't fit on any of the fat bikes. Only the 8-pack or 24-pack racks fit (assuming your fork has the upper mounts).


----------



## 1spd1way (Jun 30, 2006)

I all ready own a couple of their nice-racks. Used them on a few Pugs that I had.

I have seen a couple of Moonies with them mounted on the back,but, the pics are too small to see any details.
I'm gonna futz around with it this weekend. I know they fit on the front but don't want too much weight up there.


----------



## jwbike (Dec 16, 2015)

The axiom from amazon looks like it would have to have spacers added in due to offset rear frame on Moonlander, if you want to keep rack centered. Still trying to figure what to get for my Moonlander. Nice to know there are some of us still trying to outfit our now discontinued bikes.


----------



## 1spd1way (Jun 30, 2006)

PDW has a seat post "rack" called the Bindle.
I may try that. No panniers but, if I pack things right, it may negate the need for them.


----------



## leeboh (Aug 5, 2011)

Looked at some handlebar/frame bags?


----------



## Idiot Wind (Sep 8, 2008)

I use this one.
https://www.planetbike.com/store/products/bike-accessories/bike-racks/versa-bike-rack.html

I mounted the upper stays to the inside of the frame bosses and I used one of the enclosed spacers for the offset and left other side flush. It's pretty darn close to center.


----------



## 1spd1way (Jun 30, 2006)

I have both.
Handlebar bag and I have not seen eye-to-eye.
Sags on the middle and rubs on the tire, too tight around the cables and bars caused shifting problems, buckle/strap interface doesn't stay tight (bag company changed the buckle the year after I bought mine.) blah, blah blah.
Bought an 8-pack rack for the front as well as anything cages (HD) for the fork.
I would like a little more weight on the back to even things out.


----------



## jwbike (Dec 16, 2015)

Planet Bike Versarack rack on Moonlander(but may not take panniers due to curves?):
Fatty Commuter - Bikepacker
old thread here:
http://forums.mtbr.com/fat-bikes/moonlander-racks-show-tell-763022.html


----------



## 1spd1way (Jun 30, 2006)

Great links and info.
Thanks.


----------



## tim208 (Apr 23, 2010)

granted it is a pugsley, but surly rack in the rear and some off brand on the front.


----------

